# Some pics of my birds about 10 years ago.



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey all,
Thought I'd share these links. Its a website I use to have when I was in high school about 10 years ago and was head over heels in to genetics! lol. Only have racers now but I'm still a sucker for a pretty bird.  Maybe someday I'll have a loft just for genetic breeding again. But don't have room right now
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft/crossbreedloft6.html
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft/crossbreedloft7.html


----------

